
AWS IQ: Complete Your AWS Projects Faster with Help from AWS Certified Experts - stevewilhelm
https://aws.amazon.com/iq/
======
verdverm
Is it too complicated to understand from reading the docs?

Consider GCP as a better alternative to AWS with much better security and
documentation amongst many more benefits

